# HOW MANY FEEDERS 4



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i want to know what is the best protocol to follow in regards to cycling a tank with feeders, im going to put 5 2.5" reds & a 6" pleco in eventually, should i:

a) put 20 feeders in and 3oz bio spira at once
b) put 10 feeders with 3oz bio spira in and when nitrItes begin to show add another 10
c) add the 10 with 3oz bio spira then another 10 with more bio spira at the nitrIte stage

is 20 feeders ok too (much/less) how much bio spira and when, i want a very high bio load.

thanks guys


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I would put at least the 20 and add the bio-spira when you see ammonia show up,imo.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

when you say at least, how many would you put in?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Dude it's a 90 gal,load it up,some wiil die,but faster bacteria build up.


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

Unless your feeders are huge I'd go with 4 or 5 dozen. If your talking rosy red minnows, 6 or 7 dozen. As physco 1 said wait a bit for some ammonia to show then dump the whole load of Bio Spira in.

You can always take some feeders out and throw them in a 10 gal when the cycle is done. Wouldn't want the P's to gorge too much!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

feeders are 1.5" so is 50 ok? its just they are so expensive!!!!!


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

how much can they be..i could get 50 of any size for 5 dollars..i would put like 5 dozen in though..then some bio-spira


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

1waypiranha said:


> how much can they be..i could get 50 of any size for 5 dollars..i would put like 5 dozen in though..then some bio-spira


 how does $90 sound, thats from 50 uk pounds


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

Are you saying $90 for 50 1.5" feeders? That's nasty!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

thorsky said:


> Are you saying $90 for 50 1.5" feeders? That's nasty!


 tell me about it


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

$90 is a lot of money for feeders.

Have you considered using a full grown Red Devil to cycle your tank? There was an LFS where I used to live and the owner would sell the RD and take it back for the same price (in fish credit) because he was confident that the RD is the best cycle fish (can live through the cycle) in his opinion. And if the RD died during the cycle, he'd take the fish back and still give you the credit back.

I still use the above mentioned technique to cycle new tanks although I get hosed now on the trade invalue because the LFS that encouraged rd use for cycling does not exist anymore.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

what feeders are they?
that sounds about right in the uk, mega expensive!


----------



## GSX-R (Nov 8, 2003)

I have heard that using feeders to cycle a tank is not the greatest. I might be wrong but i have always cycled my tank with Zebra Danios, they are very hardy and will do the job. They are a big more expensive then feeders, but i have always used them. I get them for 0.49cnd.

Will feeders do the same job?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

feeders will do fine, i've cycled my tank the same way for a few years without problems.

Add some feeders and check for ammonia, when you see atleast .25ppm of ammonia add the Bio-Spira, test your water frequently, it should be cycled within the next 3 to 4 days but it doesn't hurt to keep it the way it is for about a week.

Hope this helps


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Don't add too many feeders, the bio-spira will take longer to do its job. For example I had a dozen feeders in a 55 gallon with bio-spira and it took 10 days to cycle. I would suggest know more than 8 feeders for you with bio-spira


----------

